# TV Store netmobil SN Telecom neomobile



## yeoman (15 April 2014)

Während ich mit dem mp3 Player auf meinem Samsung fröhlich Musik hörte, sah ich wie sich etwas herunterlud was ich später als

bigbnr-mytvstore06_320.jpeg identifizierte

irgendwas von wap.spielplatzplus.de

sonst keine App nix,

dafür aber 2 Bestätigungsms von Billinfo alias SN Telecom die auf der Webseite so tun als ob sie auch was mit der Bundesnetzagentur zu tun haben:

https://www.bill-info.com/?language=de

"Abos" waren schnell gekündigt, Drittanbietersperre auch sofort durch Anbieter durchgeführt. Nach mehreren Telefonanten und Drohung mit Kündigung von Einzugsermächtigung etc. pp. wird auf Kullanz eine Gutschift der "Abos" erfolgen.

Im übrigen verweisen SN Telecom und Netmobil auf die Neomobile in Italien. Netmobil wird als Ansprechpartner auf o.g. wap Seite genannt und im Impressum steht eine deutsche Depandance in Berlin.

NIEMAND will mir allerdings sagen, wie es konkret zu den "Abos" gekommen ist. Alle technischen Anbieter behaupten frech, alles wäre nach TMG korrekt abgelaufen, bleiben aber Erklärungen oder gar Beweise schuldig.

Interesssant war, dass ich um den Download herum noch die Seite des Shops meines Mobilfunkanbieters sah wo es die Möglichkeiten abbrechen und kaufen gab. Wobei ich ABBRECHEN gewählt habe was auch so bestätigt wurde. Im Verlauf zurück kam ich dann wieder auf die Seite, die o.e. jpeg ähnlich sah, habe zwar nix gemacht, aber irgendwie doch ein Abo aktiviert ?!?!


----------



## urks (16 April 2014)

http://www.net-mobile.com/de/de/unternehmen/management/dieter-plassmann/

das sind die, die sich die Bank gekauft haben:

http://www.manager-magazin.de/unternehmen/it/a-804627.html

Die Bank, die von den teilweise in Haft sitzenden Lastschrift Betrügern benutzt wurde:

https://www.haller-kreisblatt.de/hk...tum/2010/11/27/schlag-gegen-gewinnspielmafia/

Also eine absolute win/win Nummer: erst benutzt man die BANK zum Betrug, dann geht sie deswegen pleite und man kauft sie sich...am besten noch mit dem Geld, was man beim Abzocken gewonnen hat...


----------



## yeoman (17 April 2014)

aus einem Geschäftsbericht der Net Mobile AG geht hervor, dass die SN Telecom 
und die GOLDkiwi Media S.A. (vormals: Untiteld Media S.A.),Diegem (Belgien) 
Tochterunternehmen sind....

http://www.net-mobile.com/uploads/tx_netmdownloads/Testatsbericht_02.pdf

Der angebliche Dienstanbieter die neomobile in Italien. Die deutsche Dependance hat als einzige keine weitere Kontaktdaten, als die Adresse
http://www.neomobile.com/company-profile/


----------



## yeoman (8 Oktober 2014)

So ists nun ausgegangen: Mit meinem schriftlichen Widerspruch haben Sie mich abblitzen lassen, müsse mich leider an den Drittanbieter wenden, bla bla. Daraufhin habe ich nochmal schriftlich mit Hinweis auf Verbraucherzentrale und Medienanfrage.

Darauf haben Sie mir jetzt zwei Grundgebühren erlassen allerdings haben Sie mir auch NACH Widerruf der Einzieungsermächtigung noch was abgebucht und für meinen Rückruf vier Euro gebühren berechnet.....tztztztz

Nicht einschüchtern lassen, widersprechen, Einziehungsauftrag widerrufen und nur die korrekten Posten überweisen....so wenig wie möglich telefonieren respektive vera.... lassen.

ach ja es ging um 11 Euro....


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2014)

...wartets nur ab, das ist erst der Anfang! Diese virtuellen Taschendiebe haben noch viele Tricks auf Lager  und täglich werden es mehr.



yeoman schrieb:


> Alle technischen Anbieter behaupten frech, alles wäre nach TMG korrekt abgelaufen, bleiben aber Erklärungen oder gar Beweise schuldig.



Natürlich läuft alles in gesetzlichen Normen ab, nur weiß niemand genau, was da was ausgelöst hat. Und weil das so ist, kann man das Problem auch nicht beseitigen. Dieser ungenierte Griff in die Taschen der Mobilfunkkunden ist schlichtweg beim Gesetzgeber unbekannt. Man braucht schon viel Phantasie, um überhaupt zu überreißen, was bei einem Einzelnen passiert. Im Zeitalter der globalen Brandherde sind da solche Funken schlicht unbedeutend, das läuft ganz ohne die Öffentlichkeit ab.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2014)

urks schrieb:


> Also eine absolute win/win Nummer: erst benutzt man die BANK zum Betrug, dann geht sie deswegen pleite und man kauft sie sich...am besten noch mit dem Geld, was man beim Abzocken gewonnen hat...


Manche sprechen da vom "Kreuzkirchen-Modell"*. Übrigens gehört net-mobile zu NTT-Docomo, es ist also ein gloablisiertes Phänomen.

(*) aus juristischen Gründen musste der Link etwas... neutralisiert werden


----------

